# Behringer Truth Monitors Model 2031B



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Anybody out there know how much a pair of those is going for these days in Canada?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

They go for CDN 551.00 tax in at Steve's Music in Montreal.
Benee


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's $549.99 at Fleet Pro Sound here in Ottawa.


----------

